# Calibration Procedure Question



## C17FXR (Nov 17, 2009)

New Guy and First time poster but long time reader. Input conditions to help understand my question. I'm using an Cross-Spectrum Labs calibrated Behringer ECM8000 mic and Xenyx 802 preamp as recommended with Kimber Select cabling for connections to a HT/Omega Claro Halo sound card. While making the calibations to the sound card it occurred to me that maybe I should be including the Xenyx 802 preamp and cable into this calibration process as well. So there in lies my question. Does anyone make calibrated sound card files with the preamp and cabling connected so as to get a more accurate calibration file? Or am I being to analytical about the calibration process. The way I see it you have a calibrated card and a calibrated microphone what about the connecting equipment between the mic input and card input would or could those have an effect on the measurements? I'm waiting on a mic stand before I start taking room measurements.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Does anyone make calibrated sound card files with the preamp and cabling connected so as to get a more accurate calibration file?


Yes, just about everyone includes the preamp in their soundcard calibration loop. 

It's suffice to simply connect to the line-out and line-in of the preamp. Yes, that bypasses the anomalies that the mic preamp portion itself causes, but experience has shown the mic preamp portion to be small in comparison to the line driver sections. 

If you're concerned about the mic amp section, then fashion a 30dB pad and connect to the XLR input. I have done this with my 802, but it was hardly worth it above 10Hz, so it's not really needed.

Set up your soundcard calibration file levels first without the preamp included (loopback only), then insert the preamp into the loopback and fuss with the mixer levels a bit and you're good to go.

brucek


----------



## C17FXR (Nov 17, 2009)

That's exactly what I did after I posted the question and it work just fine, just didn't know if anyone else had done this before.

Thanks Bruce


----------

